# Planet X Uncle John Build



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought a 2011 Uncle John frame and carbon fork on sale for $299 at Planet-X-Usa.com. The frame was a great value which offered both the canti and 135mm disc options with bosses for a rear rack and mud guard.

The delivery of the frame was delayed by a week due to unexpected issues between the two brothers who own the business. The delivery came with the wrong stem, headset and seatpost. They immediately ractified the problem by shipping a new stem and seatpost as well as giving me a $75 credit. They also asked that I keep the original stem and seatpost due the to due to the delays and inconvenience. This is excellent customer service in my book!

The build was finshed today. I used some leftover Camp Centaur 10 components, Ksyrium SL wheelset and TRP 8.4 brakes. 

The aluminum frame felt stiff from the short test ride. I can't wait to take it for a real ride this week!

Great product and customer service!


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## dinosaurs (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw that you mentioned in another thread about how the frame sizing is a larger than indicated due to the bottom bracket height. I'm about the same height/inseam as you. How does the size Medium ride for you?


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

The medium works well for me. I have about 1/2" to 1" standover gap over the top tube. A small will not work for me as I have a long torso and arms. The large will probably be too big for me.


----------



## dinosaurs (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah that's I was thinking based on the geometry on their website. At $299 for the frameset, I'm going to try and pick one up in the next few weeks.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck with your build!

The other Planet-X site in the States sells the frame for $299 and the carbon fork for $149 = $498 for the 2012 model:

Planet X Uncle John Cyclocross Frame
Planet X Uncle John Carbon Cyclocross Fork

Therefore, the complete frame and fork for this 2011 model for $299 is a great deal at this site which I purchased it from:

2011 Uncle John 'Cross Frameset

It appears the only difference between the 2011 and 2012 frame set is the different "Uncle John" decal on the top tube.

I do not intend to race cyclocross. However, this is good value as an occasional trail rider or winter commuting bike with the option for either cantis or disc brakes in the future.


----------



## tcmers (Mar 12, 2011)

Am I reading this right, the spacing is 135mm? No problems using your road hubs in there?


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Correct.... no problems with my road hubs. It is currently set up with the Mavic Ksyrium wheels.


----------



## tcmers (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks acg. I was considering a Scattante frame from Performance,. but will definitely consider this. A couple of other threads mention that these seem a little large for the stated size. What are your thoughts? My road bikes are all 57-58. I'm guessing a large makes sense based on the geometry on the web site. ( 5'11", 33" inseam)


----------

